# Summer Sea Breeze



## Ants_Elixirs (May 15, 2015)

Mixed up a new (for me) by the seat of the pants recipe.

1 gallon of orange juice
12 pounds of peach, mango and pineapple puree
1 105 oz can of pureed pears with juice
48 oz ReaLemon
10 pounds of table sugar
1 quart Dole Pineapple Juice
Topped with water to 6 gallon mark

2 Tablespoons of Diammonium Phosphate
6 crushed Camden tablets
1 tsp of tannin
2 tsp yeast nutrient (Thiamine & B complex)
3 tsp pectic enzyme

Tommorrow AM I'll check the SP after the pectic enzme has doen it's thing and adjust to 1.080.

For my first two batches I used D47. I'm thinking about Montrachet for this one.


----------



## Ants_Elixirs (May 23, 2015)

It fermented down to 1.005 in about 2 days. Transferred it to secondary on 05/19/2015. First time using Montrachet yeast.

Racked it today. It's clearing nicely and it has a nice citrus fruity taste.


----------



## Ants_Elixirs (Jul 13, 2015)

This batch was finned twice. The first time with Sparkaloid (bentonite). I let it settle for about two weeks and racked it. After it was racked, I noticed the tell tale wispy brown clouds in it. So I bought a quart of Chitosan and a quart of Kieselsol. The second fining removed all of the cloudiness. Finally bottled it today.


----------



## maurtis (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing how it goes, sounds like a delicious summer wine. I tend to only use Sparkolloid when I am out of SuperKleer, and then I always end up using SK two weeks later anyway to clear up the wisps.

I guess I should just start buying more SuperKleer when I hit the LHBS, LOL.


----------

